# Galatioto è arrivato in Italia. Via agli incontri. Le sue parole



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.

Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/incontro-...-di-cosa-si-parlera-vt37536-9.html#post982219


----------



## pablog1585 (13 Giugno 2016)

quindi oggi in realtà era domani?


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2016)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Giugno 2016)

Sal salvaci tu...


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. *ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine"*.
> 
> ...



Grandissimo


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Giugno 2016)

Mah....


----------



## naliM77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/incontro-...-di-cosa-si-parlera-vt37536-9.html#post982219



Eccerto, ai microfoni spenti di uno motlo credibile.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Giugno 2016)

"Trattativa molto difficile". Dovevi proprio dirlo, Zio Sal? Non si scherza con la nostra ansia! Dai dai, crediamo in te!


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



Mi fa un pò strano che dica ancora che la trattativa è difficile ma penso non possa dire altro ..Comunque si sta sbilanciando davvero tanto con le parole..e questa storia delle migliaia di mail mi sembra un messaggio come per dire ''vi stiamo facendo felici''.
P.S. Campopiano davanti a tutti...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Eccerto, ai microfoni spenti di uno motlo credibile.



Chissà perché a microfoni spenti?!!!


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Eccerto, ai microfoni spenti di uno motlo credibile.



hahahaha glielo avrà confessato in confidenza prendendo un caffè al bar


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



Solo le email? Una tifoseria seria dovrebbe essere appostata sotto il suo hotel e dedicargli cori per tutta la settimana che resta in Italia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

*Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*


----------



## odio23 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



Era in Italia da ieri dicevano... grande Sky!!!! grande Peppe....


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*



Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



Trattativa difficile ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail?? 

zio sal per favore non fare il galliani di turno


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto



Mi sa di si.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo le email? Una tifoseria seria dovrebbe essere appostata sotto il suo hotel e dedicargli cori per tutta la settimana che resta in Italia.



Siam già fortunati se non si presenta il Barone assieme alla curva sud a inneggiare perchè Berlusconi non lasci il Milan e inveire contro lo straniero "invasore"...


----------



## ps18ps (13 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto



Può essere. Direi che sarebbe ora e sarebbe auspicabile avere più fonti attendibili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2016)

È venuto sicuramente a sentire la decisione di Berlusconi (che ovviamente è ancora indeciso), stando di fronte al capezzale dell'altissimo tutto sudato e ansioso con un cappellino stretto tra le mani.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*



Se si relaziona le banche 

Vuol dire che ci siamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto



Sarebbe quasi ora. Vediamo se finalmente iniziano a dire qualcosa di sensato. In questi giorni comunque dovrebbero essere più credibili perché le fonti si uniscono visto che Fininvest e Galatioto sono a colloquio. Quindi ciò che dicono dovrebbe corrispondere o coincidere con quanto dirà Campopiano (che i cinesi li ha agganciati da due mesi).


----------



## naliM77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto



Bhè, Sky Italia fa parte del gruppo FOX News. Se non lo agganciano loro non lo aggancia nessuno. La cosa brutta è che finora erano tra quelli che spargevano menzogne sulla trattativa, vuoi per fini elettorali (comunque Sky non rema per il "gruppo Berlusconi"), vuoi anche per linee commerciali (Fininvest controlla sempre la maggior concorrente di Sky in Italia)...

Ora finalmente dovrà per forza allinearsi alla realtà dei fatti.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

Deve smaltire il jet lag? mi ricorda Honda, mi ricorda Galliani.
Non vorrei fosse Galliani in incognito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

Forse il pusher pelato è agli sgoccioli, quindi i giornalisti stanno giustamente cercando un altro pusher...


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo le email? Una tifoseria seria dovrebbe essere appostata sotto il suo hotel e dedicargli cori per tutta la settimana che resta in Italia.



Magari a partire da domani, facciamogli smaltire il jat-lag, povero cristo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2016)

increbile come Sky riesca sempre a metterci la cattiveria nella notizia .


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Comunque se fosse vera quella dichiarazione direi che per uno della sua portata e fama,nonchè per credibilità nel suo lavoro, sia un affermazione molto positiva sulla chiusura dell'affare...in pratica dice che non vogliono deludere le migliaia di fans che gli hanno scritto..che ne pensate?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È venuto sicuramente a sentire la decisione di Berlusconi (che ovviamente è ancora indeciso), stando di fronte al capezzale dell'altissimo tutto sudato e ansioso con un cappellino stretto tra le mani.



A quanto pare dovrà attendere a lungo, Prima Berlusconi è alle prese anche con il dubbio se se stesso è la reincarnazione di Napoleone, Gesù o Alessandro Magno.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse vera quella dichiarazione direi che per uno della sua portata e fama,nonchè per credibilità nel suo lavoro, sia un affermazione molto positiva sulla chiusura dell'affare...in pratica dice che non vogliono deludere le migliaia di fans che gli hanno scritto..che ne pensate?



Che tutto finirà bene, dobbiamo solo aspettare che vengano spostate le "monete" per vedere i "cammelli", sarebbe già una conferma netta.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2016)

ma sbaglio o Campopiano è sparito? arriva Galatioto e nessun commento, nessun tweet? che è successo a Pasquale?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse vera quella dichiarazione direi che per uno della sua portata e fama,nonchè per credibilità nel suo lavoro, sia un affermazione molto positiva sulla chiusura dell'affare...in pratica dice che non vogliono deludere le migliaia di fans che gli hanno scritto..che ne pensate?



Non mi pare abbia detto proprio così..almeno secondo quello riportato.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*



se è vero quello che deve andar fare a Londra vuol dire che siamo ad un passo dal closing.... ovviamente dipende dal "se è vero"!


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Sky in teoria se il Milan passasse ai Cinesi e si staccasse da Mediaset avrebbe solo da guadagnarci.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o Campopiano è sparito? arriva Galatioto e nessun commento, nessun tweet? che è successo a Pasquale?



Secondo me sky ha sequestrato Campopiano


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Deve smaltire il jet lag? mi ricorda Honda, mi ricorda Galliani.
> Non vorrei fosse Galliani in incognito.



il parrucchiere è lo stesso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Deve smaltire il jet lag? mi ricorda Honda, mi ricorda Galliani.
> Non vorrei fosse Galliani in incognito.


----------



## de sica (13 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o Campopiano è sparito? arriva Galatioto e nessun commento, nessun tweet? che è successo a Pasquale?



A me non pare sia sparito.. ha anche commentato l'esclusiva di sky


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Giugno 2016)

scusate il piccolo OT 

c'è un modo x vedere il suo profilo tweetter nonostante dall'ufficio abbiano bloccato TW e FB?


----------



## __king george__ (13 Giugno 2016)

le parole di galatioto a sky non mi fanno impazzire....sembra tipo è dura ma ci proviamo.....più che è dura ma ce la faremo....
cmq bisogna se sono vere o inventate da sky quindi è tutto relativo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galatioto è sbarcato in Italia. Gli incontri con Fininvest, tuttavia, probabilmente inizieranno domani. L'advisor si tratterrà fino a venerdì quando poi non tornerà a New York, bensì a Londra per relazionare al gruppo di banche europee cui fa capo lo spostamento di danaro del 70% del Milan.*



Comunque complimenti al Messaggero che il 5 maggio fu la prima fonte a sostenere che i soldi dei cinesi erano arrivati in un istituto di credito orientale a Londra e si cercavano le opportune garanzie per farli transitare su un conto italiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

Mediaset nel frattempo mi pare muta come una tomba? Ci sarà Pellegatti che sta pregando sui ceci davanti alla statua di Silvio in casa sua...


----------



## galianivatene (13 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> scusate il piccolo OT
> 
> c'è un modo x vedere il suo profilo tweetter nonostante dall'ufficio abbiano bloccato TW e FB?



Beh, potresti fare come facciamo noi in Cina per accedere agli stessi siti: usa una vpn.
Gratis, potresti scaricare Xskywalker. A pagamento (una manciata di dollari al mese), astrill o vypervpn.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mediaset nel frattempo mi pare muta come una tomba? Ci sarà Pellegatti che sta pregando sui ceci davanti alla statua di Silvio in casa sua...



ahah a Sportmediaset ha parlato...ha detto che l'incontro potrebbe essere oggi ma c'è molto mistero


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> ahah a Sportmediaset ha parlato...ha detto che l'incontro potrebbe essere oggi ma c'è molto mistero



A proposito di gufi e lecchini, OT ma Ruiu Suma e compagnia hanno più detto nulla a riguardo? Ricordo qualche tempo fa un ruiu disperato affermare "i cinesi non esistono"


----------



## danykz (13 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, Pasquale quando non è su twitter è perchè sta avendo informazioni e sta lavorando, quindi è un buon segno!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A proposito di gufi e lecchini, OT ma Ruiu Suma e compagnia hanno più detto nulla a riguardo? Ricordo qualche tempo fa un ruiu disperato affermare "i cinesi non esistono"



Io non lo so...non leggo-guardo certe porcherie...ho imparato ad informarmi solo qua da voi!!  
Anche se quella dei "cinesi non esistono" me la sarei sentita volentieri per farmi due risate...alla fine di tutto (se andrà tutto bene) sarebbe figo fare un video con tutti gli spezzoni delle gufate di questi geniacci del male.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io non lo so...non leggo-guardo certe porcherie...ho imparato ad informarmi solo qua da voi!!
> Anche se quella dei "cinesi non esistono" me la sarei sentita volentieri per farmi due risate...alla fine di tutto (se andrà tutto bene) sarebbe figo fare un video con tutti gli spezzoni delle gufate di questi geniacci del male.



Credimi é stata da sbellicarsi  Cmq non importa era solo x sapere se mi.son perso perle come quella 

Fine OT


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Qualcuno sa come mai Campopiano ha cancellato il post dove parlava dell'esclusiva di Peppe di stefano riguardo Sal??


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mediaset nel frattempo mi pare muta come una tomba? Ci sarà Pellegatti che sta pregando sui ceci davanti alla statua di Silvio in casa sua...



Incredibilmente no,ha anche detto quali sarebbero i motivi dell'arrivo di Galatioto parlando anche nel dettaglio delle clausole oggetto della discussione,anzi vi invito a riportare perché a sto giro sono molto interessanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa come mai Campopiano ha cancellato il post dove parlava dell'esclusiva di Peppe di stefano riguardo Sal??



Molto probabilmente perché c'è una marea di gente che scrive senza azionare il cervello, e che insultava Di Stefano sotto il tweet dove Campopiano lo aveva menzionato. Gli fanno fare una figura di m. con un collega


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Giugno 2016)

Secondo Carlo Pellegatti sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Oggi dovrebbe tenersi il primo incontro tra le parti. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *


----------



## kolao95 (13 Giugno 2016)

Bene che gli siano arrivate le mail dei tifosi, spero le presenti al nano almeno capirà cosa ne pensano sulla possibile cessione i VERI tifosi del Milan, e non quei fantocci della curva.


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Giugno 2016)

mediaset mi ricorda me, quando ai tempi della scuola, aprivi il libro per la prima volta sul pullman al mattino e dopo 1 ora avevi la verifica!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *



Almeno??


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *



Siamo alle riunioni per programmare le riunioni...


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Ormai l'esposizione mediatica di Galatioto è totale...un fallimento nella trattativa gli porterebbe conseguenze dispiacevoli..
L'unica cosa buona è che almeno se fallisse non potranno raccontarci balle visto che Galatioto per salvaguardare la sua credibilità direbbe le cose come stanno....e li sbugiarderebbe clamorosamente creando un clima distruttivo attorno alla società...

In sintesi: siamo arrivati ad un punto che non si può più tornare indietro..


----------



## ps18ps (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ormai l'esposizione mediatica di Galatioto è totale...un fallimento nella trattativa gli porterebbe conseguenze dispiacevoli..
> L'unica cosa buona è che almeno se fallisse non potranno raccontarci balle visto che Galatioto per salvaguardare la sua credibilità direbbe le cose come stanno....e li sbugiarderebbe clamorosamente creando un clima distruttivo attorno alla società...
> 
> In sintesi: siamo arrivati ad un punto che non si può più tornare indietro..



si lo penso anch'io. Speriamo solo di avere qualche conferma in questi giorni


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Il fatto che poi dica che la trattativa è difficilissima non dimentichiamo che prima aveva fatto solo grandi operazioni in America(credo) e ora oltre a costituire il fondo deve fare mille giri tra Londra e Milano per questioni di trasferimento fondi da un continente all'altro...
Insomma quel''difficile'' lo intepreto come faticoso non come difficoltà nel trattare..


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il fatto che poi dica che la trattativa è difficilissima non dimentichiamo che prima aveva fatto solo grandi operazioni in America(credo) e ora oltre a costituire il fondo deve fare mille giri tra Londra e Milano per questioni di trasferimento fondi da un continente all'altro...
> Insomma quel''difficile'' lo intepreto come faticoso non come difficoltà nel trattare..



Si Galatioto e specialista per affari difficile


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Giugno 2016)

Siamo nel vivo finalmente!

Che bello!

Comunque l'arrivo di Galatioto in italia e il fatto che venerdì debba andare a londra a relazionare con le banche puo voler dire solo una cosa: si chiude!


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo nel vivo finalmente!
> 
> Che bello!
> 
> Comunque l'arrivo di Galatioto in italia e il fatto che venerdì debba andare a londra a relazionare con le banche puo voler dire solo una cosa: si chiude!



Penso che si vada diretti al closing senza preliminare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Oggi dovrebbe tenersi il primo incontro tra le parti. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *


Dai zio Sal, siamo nelle tue mani!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Giugno 2016)

Sal....il nostro Mosè


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Penso che si vada diretti al closing senza preliminare



Addirittura? Non facciamoci prendere troppo dall'entusiasmo, é sicuramente tutto positivo, ma non allarghiamoci troppo che poi ci si scotta


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Oggi dovrebbe tenersi il primo incontro tra le parti. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *



Dai che ci siamo, abbiamo pure Berlusconi fuori dalle balle per 'sto periodo quindi non verranno inquinate le notizie sulla cessione.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Eccerto, ai microfoni spenti di uno motlo credibile.



Appunto.
Di Stefano è il giornalista più imbarazzante che abbia mai visto attorno al mondo Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Non facciamoci prendere troppo dall'entusiasmo, é sicuramente tutto positivo, ma non allarghiamoci troppo che poi ci si scotta


Dicevo entro il 30 ovviamente


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, sarebbe in corso una riunione tra Galatioto e Gancikoff per programmare le riunioni in programma con Fininvest. Oggi dovrebbe tenersi il primo incontro tra le parti. Secondo la Reuters, invece, che cita una fonte interna, la scadenza della trattativa sarebbe stata prorogata ad almeno il 30 giugno. *



.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Diciamocelo...se non vende sarebbe qualcosa di clamoroso...
Se non hai eredi che abbiano ambizione e competenza a seguire il Milan è l'unica via.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dicevo entro il 30 ovviamente &#55357;&#56836;



Ah ok, avevo capito entro la settimana


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi datemi del matto ma sono passato dalla parte dei pessimisti. C'è troppa incertezza ancora a così pochi giorni dalla ipotetica firma. È un continuo a rimandare, si rimanda sempre... Dai la faccenda prende contorni grotteschi. Spero tanto di sbagliarmi


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: questa sera ci sarà un saluto tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Da domani inizierà la serie di incontri per cercare di arrivare ad un punto di incontro riguardo le clausole richieste da Berlusconi.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

*.*


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## naliM77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai, forse Sky è arrivata sul pezzo.



Alla Montolivo.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa sera ci sarà un saluto tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Da domani inizierà la serie di incontri per cercare di arrivare ad un punto di incontro riguardo le clausole richieste da Berlusconi.*




.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa sera ci sarà un saluto tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Da domani inizierà la serie di incontri per cercare di arrivare ad un punto di incontro riguardo le clausole richieste da Berlusconi.*


Speriamo che si sbrighino.. E che Berlusconi non rompa più.. È ora di pensare subito alla campagna acquisti e al nuovo allenatore.. Siamo già a metà giugno e ci sono squadre che già hanno preso danì alves e pjanic!!!


----------



## Coripra (13 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si sbrighino.. E che Berlusconi non rompa più.. È ora di pensare subito alla campagna acquisti e al nuovo allenatore.. Siamo già a metà giugno e ci sono squadre che già hanno preso danì alves e pjanic!!!



Devo dirlo: il tutto si sta svolgendo con una lentezza esasperante...


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il fatto che poi dica che la trattativa è difficilissima non dimentichiamo che prima aveva fatto solo grandi operazioni in America(credo) e ora oltre a costituire il fondo deve fare mille giri tra Londra e Milano per questioni di trasferimento fondi da un continente all'altro...
> Insomma quel''difficile'' lo intepreto come faticoso non come difficoltà nel trattare..



Poi dovrà giustificare i propri compensi.
Non si è mai visto che uno dicesse sta trattativa è una passeggiata si sarebbe conclusa da sola.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa sera ci sarà un saluto tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Da domani inizierà la serie di incontri per cercare di arrivare ad un punto di incontro riguardo le clausole richieste da Berlusconi.*



speriamo di non sentire più notizie che dicono, sembra, pare, ma solo notizie certe,nel bene e nel male.
Secondo me al termine di questa settimana se tutto va bene potremmo magari avere buone notizie anche al riguardo dell'allenatore almeno.


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2016)

A breve diranno che questa sera ci sarà una cena con il Presidente Berlusconi


----------



## aridateceverza (13 Giugno 2016)

Elegante.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa sera ci sarà un saluto tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Da domani inizierà la serie di incontri per cercare di arrivare ad un punto di incontro riguardo le clausole richieste da Berlusconi.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

*Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



É improbabile, ma non é che vogliano approfittare del fatto che il.vecchio é fuori gioco x poter procedere senza intoppi? E non mi.riferisco a Galatioto ma a Fininvest


----------



## ps18ps (13 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> É improbabile, ma non é che vogliano approfittare del fatto che il.vecchio é fuori gioco x poter procedere senza intoppi? E non mi.riferisco a Galatioto ma a Fininvest



nono qualunque cosa faccia fininvest è già stata concordata con berlusconi. Può essere per esempio che abbia dato le condizioni necessarie dove non cedere e se vengono accontentati può aver già dato l'assenso ad una prima felice chiusura. Ovviamente questa è solo una mia ipotesi


----------



## __king george__ (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



sia fininvest che galatioto hanno aspettato l'unico momento in cui c'è l'assoluta certezza che berlusca non potesse rompere le scatole....


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



fate con calma mi raccomando


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> nono qualunque cosa faccia fininvest è già stata concordata con berlusconi. Può essere per esempio che abbia dato le condizioni necessarie dove non cedere e se vengono accontentati può aver già dato l'assenso ad una prima felice chiusura. Ovviamente questa è solo una mia ipotesi



Probabilmente é come dici tu, però mi fa storcere il naso che proprio il giorno dell'intervento si devono riunire, anche perché ho l'impressione chè siano più esasperati i dirigenti Fininvest dalla trattativa e le richieste del nano


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si sbrighino.. E che Berlusconi non rompa più.. È ora di pensare subito alla campagna acquisti e al nuovo allenatore.. Siamo già a metà giugno e ci sono squadre che già hanno preso danì alves e pjanic!!!



Hai ragione ma a me purché si chiuda va bene anche il 31 agosto...basta che si chiuda veramente sto giro


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sia fininvest che galatioto hanno aspettato l'unico momento in cui c'è l'assoluta certezza che berlusca non potesse rompere le scatole....



Visto? Non ho avuto solo io questa impressione  comunque entro pochi giorni si saprà qualcosa, non facciamoci prendere dal panico domani visto che molti """giornalisti""" scriveranno di tutto e di più da domani


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2016)

Per me è in tutto e per tutto un dejavù dello scorso anno, della storia con Bee.


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Giugno 2016)

faranno una conference call direttamente dalla sala operatoria!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ormai l'esposizione mediatica di Galatioto è totale...un fallimento nella trattativa gli porterebbe conseguenze dispiacevoli..
> L'unica cosa buona è che almeno se fallisse non potranno raccontarci balle visto che Galatioto per salvaguardare la sua credibilità direbbe le cose come stanno....e li sbugiarderebbe clamorosamente creando un clima distruttivo attorno alla società...
> 
> In sintesi: siamo arrivati ad un punto che non si può più tornare indietro..



Hai detto poco.....?? 

Ormai Sal si è esposto di persona.
Ormai la verità non potrà essere nascosta sopratutto in caso di no del Berlusconi.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



Un mese fa avremmo dato via un rene e mezzo pur di arrivare ad una notizia del genere.
Ci faccio caso solo io? dai che tutto procede.
Speriamo solo che non lo avvelenino, il siciliano Sal


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...



Sbattete quelle e-mail in faccia al nano!!..specie quelle che parlano di fester


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sbattete quelle e-mail in faccia al nano!!..specie quelle che parlano di fester



E' venuto in Italia per dare l'ok a Giampaolo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' venuto in Italia per dare l'ok a Giampaolo.



Voi ci scherzate, ma la realtà èo questo oppure il barattolino sammontana


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro informale che avverrà stasera tra Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest.
> Il primo incontro operativo avrà luogo solamente domani, nel giorno in cui Berlusconi si opera al cuore.*



Ahhhhh le clausole Berlusconi...certo certo


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano su: Galatioto è arrivato poco fa a Milano e resterà in italia fino a venerdì. Deve smaltire il jet lag, quindi gli incontri si terranno da domani allo stesso venerdì. Poi, l'americano volerà a Londra per relazionare i cinesi.
> 
> Galatioto a microfoni spenti allo stesso Di Stefano:"E' una trattativa molto difficile. ma abbiamo la forza di migliaia di mail di tifosi del Milan che vogliono che questa trattativa arrivi al termine".
> 
> ...


Quello accanto a lui è Phil Landolphi, ex collaboratore di Galatioto a Lehman e specialista di M&A ed equity in tutte le transazioni realizzate da Big Sal, nonché cofondatore di GSP. L' uomo delle "clausole".


----------



## naliM77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Per chi dice "strano che abbiano aspettato il ricovero di Berlusconi per chiudere"...

VI faccio notare un po' di cose:

1)Circa una settimana fa (o 10 giorni non ricordo) su La Repubblica, Curò scrisse che il 13 sarebbe arrivata una delegazione dalla Cina (oggi che giorno è?)

2)La precedente esclusiva scadeva il 15 e solo per "cortesia" è stata prorogata al 30.

3)La trattativa va avanti da quasi un anno, quindi ora siamo alla quadra del cerchio, i documenti che dovevano essere preparati sono stati preparati, non è che con Berlusconi in ospedale, gli avvocati ed i commercialisti smettono di lavorare.

In poche parole, probabilmente questo incontro era già stato stabilito da tempo (prima ancora che Berlusconi venisse ricoverato) e sopratutto Belrusconi ha lasciato fare a tutti affinchè proseguano con la trattativa, così come il volo di Galatioto a Londra per venerdì (come riporta Sky) è stato organizzato da ben prima del ricovero di Berlusconi.

Questo per dire, che senza l'operazione di Belrusconi, si sarebbe chiuso il tutto tra il 15 ed il 20 giugno (venerdì sarà 17...la banca fa partire i bonifici che daranno "segni di vita" sui conti FIninvest il 20/22 giugno). Come vedete tutto procede come doveva procedere. Siamo ai dettagli finali.

Può saltare tutto?Certo che può saltare...ma alle parti, dopo tutto quanto fatto finora, converrà far saltare tutto?

L'ufficialità ci sarà dopo che Berlusconi uscirà dalla terapia intensiva.


----------



## naliM77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quello accanto a lui è Phil Landolphi, ex collaboratore di Galatioto a Lehman e specialista di M&A ed equity in tutte le transazioni realizzate da Big Sal, nonché cofondatore di GSP. L' uomo delle "clausole".



Dai su, vengono a limare gli ultimi dettagli, dopo di questi o salta tutto o si appongono le firme. Ed io propendo per la chiusura positiva.

Il lavoro è stato tanto, faticoso e interminabile, nessuno (sia chi vende che chi compra) se la può cavare con un "ma sa una cosa, ci ho ripensato"


----------



## Dave (13 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per chi dice "strano che abbiano aspettato il ricovero di Berlusconi per chiudere"...
> 
> VI faccio notare un po' di cose:
> 
> ...


----------



## wildfrank (13 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quello accanto a lui è Phil Landolphi, ex collaboratore di Galatioto a Lehman e specialista di M&A ed equity in tutte le transazioni realizzate da Big Sal, nonché cofondatore di GSP. L' uomo delle "clausole".


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: ma tu chisssei veramente???????  Non è che sei candidato ad entrare nel prossimo CdA???


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Sky ha agganciato Galatioto


 A New York non sono mica stupidi: hanno capito che devono dare un contentino mediatico a questo importante network in questa settimana di lavori. Lo spiffero ogni tanto, per proteggere gli ultimi segreti contrattuali prima delle firme.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quello accanto a lui è Phil Landolphi, ex collaboratore di Galatioto a Lehman e specialista di M&A ed equity in tutte le transazioni realizzate da Big Sal, nonché cofondatore di GSP. L' uomo delle "clausole".


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Voi ci scherzate, ma la realtà èo questo oppure il barattolino sammontana



La candidatura di Giampolo diventerebbe credibile solo ed esclusivamente se gli altri allenatori contattati si stufassero di aspettare.


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Si stanno spostando i grandi capi del management cinese, e lo fanno annunciandosi col codazzo delle agenzie di stampa e di tutti i media nazionali, hanno innescato Sky, la sirena mediatica più starnazzante d'Europa, stanno accendendo tutti i fornelli bancari... Il pranzo sta per essere servito, venghino, signori, venghino...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per chi dice "strano che abbiano aspettato il ricovero di Berlusconi per chiudere"...
> 
> VI faccio notare un po' di cose:
> 
> ...



Non so se davvero si svolgerà tutto cosi liscio e se la trattativa andrà a buon fine (lo spero) ma su una cosa sono certo anche io: l'eventuale ufficialità a fine mese/inizio luglio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si stanno spostando i grandi capi del management cinese, e lo fanno annunciandosi col codazzo delle agenzie di stampa e di tutti i media nazionali, hanno innescato Sky, la sirena mediatica più starnazzante d'Europa, stanno accendendo tutti i fornelli bancari... Il pranzo sta per essere servito, venghino, signori, venghino...



levami una curiosità, come è possibile che ancora non si siano palesati i compratori se tutti pensate che la trattativa sia ormai in dirittura d'arrivo? cioè neanche si sa da chi sia composta la cordata...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Giugno 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: ma tu chisssei veramente???????  Non è che sei candidato ad entrare nel prossimo CdA???



Il fornaio. 

Lui ha le mani in pasta.
Lui porta l ottimismo che è il profumo della vita.

Secondo me sa più di quello che scrive qua.......
Capisc ammeeeee


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> levami una curiosità, come è possibile che ancora non si siano palesati i compratori se tutti pensate che la trattativa sia ormai in dirittura d'arrivo? cioè neanche si sa da chi sia composta la cordata...


Patti di riservatezza. Blindati sotto la cappa di platino di milioni e milioni di euro di penali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> levami una curiosità, come è possibile che ancora non si siano palesati i compratori se tutti pensate che la trattativa sia ormai in dirittura d'arrivo? cioè neanche si sa da chi sia composta la cordata...



Non lo sappiamo noi , il nano lo sa da un anno . Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non lo sappiamo noi , il nano lo sa da un anno . Tutto il resto è noia.



che lui lo sappia su questo non c'è dubbio. ma di solito qualcosa trapela sempre... invece stavolta proprio zero assoluto non si capisce niente


----------



## TheZio (13 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non lo sappiamo noi , il nano lo sa da un anno . Tutto il resto è noia.



Se avessi cento euro da scommettere li punterei su Mr. Pink comunque.. non so perchè, ma ultimamente ho la sensazione che ci sia anche lui nella cordata...


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> levami una curiosità, come è possibile che ancora non si siano palesati i compratori se tutti pensate che la trattativa sia ormai in dirittura d'arrivo? cioè neanche si sa da chi sia composta la cordata...



Credo vogliano evitare brutte figure finché le cose non saranno ben chiare e avviate, una volta arrivate le firme si paleseranno senza problemi, è un motivo in più per mandare avanti la trattativa con serietà nella persona di Galatioto, lui fa le loro veci e sa cosa vogliono.
Questo significa evitare teatrini, è probabile che se ci avesse comprato una sola società il nome sarebbe venuto fuori già da un pezzo, è difficile usare come spalla un compratore se questo rimane anonimo, forse avranno accettato questo ruolo proprio per evitare un Bee 2 la vendetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> che lui lo sappia su questo non c'è dubbio. ma di solito qualcosa trapela sempre... invece stavolta proprio zero assoluto non si capisce niente


Grande riservatezza, il che mi piace. Stop ai teatrini a cui ci ha abituati questa società.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2016)

Ma queste e-mail a chi si possono mandare? C'è un indirizzo e-mail? Io sono bravo con l'inglese,non ho problemi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Giugno 2016)

Il silenzio di Pask mi sta piacendo assai


----------



## Coripra (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> che lui lo sappia su questo non c'è dubbio. ma di solito qualcosa trapela sempre... invece stavolta proprio zero assoluto non si capisce niente



A dimostrazione della serietà della trattativa, a parer mio.

Nel mio piccolo posso raccontarti il caso di una fusione per acquisizione di una società.
Esemplifico: le trattative (dopo gli abboccamenti dell'anno prima) sono iniziate a febbraio 2015, la fusione è avvenuta ad aprile 2016, i dipendenti ne sono venuti a conoscenza (certa) a marzo 2016, dopo innumerevoli smentite ASSOLUTE e SCOCCIATE da parte della vecchia proprietà.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> che lui lo sappia su questo non c'è dubbio. ma di solito qualcosa trapela sempre... invece stavolta proprio zero assoluto non si capisce niente



Sono trapelati eccome: Evergrande, Robin Li, Jack Ma ecc.


----------



## The P (13 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> A dimostrazione della serietà della trattativa, a parer mio.
> 
> Nel mio piccolo posso raccontarti il caso di una fusione per acquisizione di una società.
> Esemplifico: le trattative (dopo gli abboccamenti dell'anno prima) sono iniziate a febbraio 2015, la fusione è avvenuta ad aprile 2016, i dipendenti ne sono venuti a conoscenza (certa) a marzo 2016, dopo innumerevoli smentite ASSOLUTE e SCOCCIATE da parte della vecchia proprietà.



potrei raccontare la stessa cosa che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e di casi del genere ne ho visti moltissimi in aziende in cui lavorano miei amici. Anche i dipendenti vengono a sapere tutto all'ultimo. Il riserbo è essenziale. 

Anzi, come ho già scritto, di solito il CS per il preliminare non si fa, la notizia si fa trapelare 2-3 giorni prima della chiusura, max una settimana.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> potrei raccontare la stessa cosa che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e di casi del genere ne ho visti moltissimi in aziende in cui lavorano miei amici. Anche i dipendenti vengono a sapere tutto all'ultimo. Il riserbo è essenziale.
> 
> Anzi, come ho già scritto, di solito il CS per il preliminare non si fa, la notizia si fa trapelare 2-3 giorni prima della chiusura, max una settimana.



E' uscita la notizia dalla cessione solo perché Berlusconi uomo di immagine in questo momento ne aveva bisogno per far parlare di se, altrimenti avremmo scoperto il tutto a firme fatte.....
E' stata tutta una scaletta....ad iniziare dalla prima intervista di Galatioto.........


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Giugno 2016)

Diciamo che mi avete convinto ragazzi, anche perché ormai si sono tutti esposti troppo, alea iacta est, il rubicone è varcato, non c'è più modo di tornare indietro.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2016)

*Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



vabbè ennesima settimana inutile


----------



## kolao95 (13 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vabbè ennesima settimana inutile



Inutile non direi, stileranno il contratto da firmare.. Il che vuol dire che dal 20 in poi può firmare da un momento all'altro.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Giugno 2016)

Allora domattina a che ora è l'incontro?


----------



## Aragorn (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



Il che, in sé, è una grandissima contraddizione, dal momento che se fosse davvero un affare di cuore dovrebbe, in caso di non cessione, cacciare Galliani e mettere gente competente invece che lasciare tutto invariato portando il club alla sua morte sportiva. L'unica vera spiegazione potrebbe essere che il solo mezzo per mantenere visibilità è proprio il Milan, dato che Forza Italia è diventato un partitino inutile con 0 possibilità di governare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



Logico , stilano i contratti pagano 20 milioni di euro di parcelle ma poi non vendono perché per il nano è un affare di cuore . SISI .


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il che, in sé, è una grandissima contraddizione, dal momento che se fosse davvero un affare di cuore dovrebbe, in caso di non cessione, cacciare Galliani e mettere gente competente invece che lasciare tutto invariato portando il club alla sua morte sportiva. L'unica vera spiegazione potrebbe essere che il solo mezzo per mantenere visibilità è proprio il Milan, dato che Forza Italia è diventato un partitino inutile con 0 possibilità di governare.



il milan ultimamente con questi risultati non gli serve a molto per l'immagine, giusto adesso per le elezioni, "vendo o non vendo", ma con pessimi risultati grazie al cielo, se si ritira dalla politica il milan non gli serve piu


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



Ma scusate...non si era detto che non è Berlusconi a firmare??Poi decisione a fine mese?!?!? Le cose sono due: o io ho capito male o è l'ennesima invenzione di Di Stefano...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate...non si era detto che non è Berlusconi a firmare??Poi decisione a fine mese?!?!? Le cose sono due: o io ho capito male o è l'ennesima invenzione di Di Stefano...



Teoricamente deve firmare l'azionista di maggioranza quando si parla di CDA straordinari, come lo sarebbe appunto una cessione del Milan. Ma può tranquillamente delegare.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



Si vabbe 
Stipulano i contratti e poi l'ultimo giorno Silvio non vende
Dai Peppe posa il fiasco sei ridicolo


----------



## Il Genio (13 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa negativa se vogliamo è il viaggio a Londra di venerdì
Siamo in pieno referendum per il brexit, se vincerà il SI, ovvero la gran Bretagna uscirà dall'Europa, ci sarà un periodo di montagne russe per le borse
Mi vien da pensare che il motivo principale della sua presenza in Europa sia per quello e il passaggio in Italia diciamo di cortesia
Spero di sbagliare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Teoricamente deve firmare l'azionista di maggioranza quando si parla di CDA straordinari, come lo sarebbe appunto una cessione del Milan. Ma può tranquillamente delegare.



Ah capito...io avevo capito che non sarebbe stato lui a firmare...vabbe...spero non sia a fine mese a sto punto..


----------



## Aragorn (13 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il milan ultimamente con questi risultati non gli serve a molto per l'immagine, giusto adesso per le elezioni, "vendo o non vendo", ma con pessimi risultati grazie al cielo, se si ritira dalla politica il milan non gli serve piu



Hai ragione anche te, ma se così tanta gente continua a parlare di Berlusconi indeciso ci sarà pure un motivo. Trovare un motivo logico per cui non dovrebbe vendere è pressoché impossibile, ma se dovesse davvero accadere sono certo che non sarà per follia o per capriccio personale ma per qualche oscuro motivo a noi inaccessibile. Ovviamente c'è anche la possibilità che siano solo invenzioni giornalistiche prive di fondamento, magari fosse così.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa negativa se vogliamo è il viaggio a Londra di venerdì
> Siamo in pieno referendum per il brexit, se vincerà il SI, ovvero la gran Bretagna uscirà dall'Europa, ci sarà un periodo di montagne russe per le borse
> Mi vien da pensare che il motivo principale della sua presenza in Europa sia per quello e il passaggio in Italia diciamo di cortesia
> Spero di sbagliare



Beh, la quotazione viene dopo, e non è detto la quotino in Europa.


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Giugno 2016)

Non so perché ma sto iniziando ad avere delle sensazioni un pò più negative adesso. Anche Mr. Bee tornò una seconda volta per poi scomparire per sempre.
Pubblicità per tutti?


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, la quotazione viene dopo, e non è detto la quotino in Europa.



ma infatti si parlava di borsa di hong kong o sbaglio?


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hai ragione anche te, ma se così tanta gente continua a parlare di Berlusconi indeciso ci sarà pure un motivo. Trovare un motivo logico per cui non dovrebbe vendere è pressoché impossibile, ma se dovesse davvero accadere sono certo che non sarà per follia o per capriccio personale ma per qualche oscuro motivo a noi inaccessibile. Ovviamente c'è anche la possibilità che siano solo invenzioni giornalistiche prive di fondamento, magari fosse così.



secondo me un fondo di verità c'è, per quanto un giocattolo dopo 30 anni un certo legame con esso lo crei, però credo anche che questa indecisione sia ingigantita. questo credo, e spero di non sbagliare


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2016)

Una cosa è sicura,si aspetterà Berlusconi prima dell'ufficialità,io non mi immagino una conferenza stampa che senza di lui.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Galatioto e Finivest in questi giorni proveranno a mettere tutto nero su bianco ed a stilare il contratto, che però avrà valore solo con la firma di Berlusconi. Sarà lui a decidere, alla fine del mese, cosa fare. Se cedere o tenersi il Milan. Nel presidente, da una parte prevale l'idea di cedere a chi ha risorse, dall'altra, invece, l'idea di tenersi il Milan in quanto affare di cuore e di famiglia. *



Perche Di Stefano non accende il cervello prima di parlare? Capisco lui sia obbligato a dire certe cose, ma che provi almeno a renderle più credibili


----------

